# Ferret rescues near Cambridge?



## freyggle (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello, I'm looking to adopt 2 ferrets in the cambridgeshire area. Does anyone know of any ferret rescues in this area? thanks!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi

I hope you find 2 ferrets needing homes, I have found this rescue I don't know if it is still going

Cambridge Ferret Welfare And Rescue Society / Rescue Review


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

According to their website Woodgreen Animal Shelter in Godmanchester just off the A 14 have 9 ferrets needing new homes.


----------

